# Casting Numbers



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

Doing a rebuild on my 66 Tempest and was wondering if anyone can give me info on these numbers on the block......
99778840
118656 XF

What do these indicate?:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jbranontn said:


> Doing a rebuild on my 66 Tempest and was wondering if anyone can give me info on these numbers on the block......
> 99778840
> 118656 XF
> 
> What do these indicate?:confused


According to; Pontiac part numbers

99778840 = 1965 326 

XF = 1966 326 with 250 hp

Does your car have a late 65 build date? That may explain the 65 casting number.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

05GTO said:


> According to; Pontiac part numbers
> 
> 99778840 = 1965 326
> 
> ...


Pontiac Power lists that block number for 66 also.
The XF is designated as a 326 with 2 barrel carb, powerglide CALIFORNIA model. Does yours have any indication of a smog pump in the past ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Too Many Projects said:


> Pontiac Power lists that block number for 66 also.
> The XF is designated as a 326 with 2 barrel carb, powerglide CALIFORNIA model. Does yours have any indication of a smog pump in the past ?


Thanks, I looked back on the site that I posted and they also list that casting for 66,


----------



## jbranontn (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks:cheers


----------

